# Interior Reupholstering



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Okay, so I'm getting a little sick of the nasty grey/black/green/pink and other random weirdness that makes up the door panels of my 99 SE-L. I've popped my doorpanels off plenty of times and it doesn't look like there would be much involved. I figure I would need some sort of solvent to get the original panel cloth.

It doesn't look like there would be much needed in the way of tools. Just some, scissors, hot glue, new upholstery and that should pretty much do it. 

Has anyone done this type of mod? Where did you get your fabric? Did you run into any problems?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i re-did my door inserts with a black vynal.....and i messed it up and wish i had NEVER done it! this was in my rice/show stage......now its all go no show for me. im going to see if I cen get some new panels that are not messed up and have it professonaly done (because i doubt the panels i would buy would match my seats.)


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

it was a thread about this some time ago i think....a few people have redone their door panels....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

"A" thread? try at least 6 in the last 4 months :thumbup: lol. i think he maaaay be talking about doing the enitre door. and that will be very very hard.

one of the best


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try searching the forum. 
I had mine professonaly done, and it was well worth every penny I paid.

There is a good shop in Redmond...Herolds Upholstery.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you went to the same place as Chris Helold (Mister SER) on NWNismo huh? His interior is badass huh?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that Chris's dad owns the place.

Chris has almost his entire interior done in blue untra-saude, it's damn cool.

His dad did a great job on my rear seat, door panels and armrest, and charged me quite a bit less than the competition.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mine are all lump now because i put new padding behind it......and i cut them to fit while on the pannel (i stretched it in, then used a razor to cut it. and the fluff behind the vynal is poking out the sides, and at some areas i cut to hard with the razor and cut the door vynal..........im pratty mad. about how much is it to only have the door inserts done? once i get my car lowerd and tires and my ad22vf's put on, im going to get new panels and have a shop do them.would you say $50-100?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the same problem in my SE-L. But mine were starting to come off anyways. I did try 2 times to do them myself but no luck. The problem I ran into was that holding the vinyl into the area that surrounds the insert are a pain in the ass. Just because of how it curves around. I personally didn't think it was easy as a lot of people say. But I don't remember anyone actually saying to adhere the vinyl to the stock vinyl door panel. I used the 3 m contact adhesive. But that didn't seem to work either. But in any case, If you want it to look good.. get it done right. Its worth the money.

Hope this helps :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i did mine on my old b14..easiest thing in the world to do...somewhere around there are pics of my work


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Chris's dad owns the place.
> 
> Chris has almost his entire interior done in blue untra-saude, it's damn cool.
> 
> His dad did a great job on my rear seat, door panels and armrest, and charged me quite a bit less than the competition.


How much would it be for doors (4) Rear seats to match fronts? I may have to see when he comes my way if ever since i think he in Bremerton. 
But anyways, i was always wondering about that carbon fiber fabric, i wonder if its any good and itll match my dash, and door trim and other stuff i did...


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

In my defense, I did try searching. I went all the way to the last page in the cosmetic mods section too. I couldn't seem to find anything other than redoing your dash, or painting your glove compartment.

I'm really only looking to do the door inserts. If anyone finds pics of the work they've done, shoot me a PM.

I really don't know what color or what fabric I would want to do it in. My car is the Platinum Gold color, so I just don't really have a highlight color I could do it in.

Keep the posts coming, thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

This is a little off topic, but i am trying to redo my interior and was wandering how much it would cost to have all the trim replaced. Currently its all green and i want it to be black. I have a dash i can get from a friend, but am having a little trouble finding decent door panels and the other trim peices. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i might have a pic of them on my site

here


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

clsindustries said:


> In my defense, I did try searching. I went all the way to the last page in the cosmetic mods section too. I couldn't seem to find anything other than redoing your dash, or painting your glove compartment.
> 
> I'm really only looking to do the door inserts. If anyone finds pics of the work they've done, shoot me a PM.
> 
> ...


there is a "search" button at the top of the page where you type in key words and it looks them up for you :thumbup: 
as for the color, i have allways wanted to make mine grey, ok, you have grey head liner and pillars, then everything below is black. i want to mix the 2 together. make the inserts and plastic arm rests grey, make some accent peices on your dash grey, make your sun visors black, along with your dome light. i think that would look killer! and the untraind eye would never no the differance! your honda buddy would NEVER know, but if you showd me or anyone else here a pic it would be great!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

91sentra said:


> How much would it be for doors (4) Rear seats to match fronts? I may have to see when he comes my way if ever since i think he in Bremerton.
> But anyways, i was always wondering about that carbon fiber fabric, i wonder if its any good and itll match my dash, and door trim and other stuff i did...


Well, for the 5 yards of Corbeau material, I paid $250.00
That will be the first expense. It will vary depending on the material you want.
The woven (carbon fiber look) leather is not cheap.
Herolds Upholstery is located in Redmond, which is east of Seattle (off 520).
I would say that for the material and the labor, it would be around $800.00 and up.
I would put labor cost to do that amount of work at around $600.00, easy...
It might be cheaper, it might be more expensive...hard to say.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

That was about what I paid for mine, door inserts, rear seats, with embroidering and shift boot in Sparco Fabric I paid 900 at Superior Auto Trim in Bellevue.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you're supposed to use spray glue and tuck in the sides. I recommend it's done professionally, tho. Jus remove the panels and bring them into an upholstry shop. 

Here's the plan for my SE-L. I haven't decided on a second color (either Silver or Red), but there's def. gonna be ALOT of black. Black G20 leather seats (once the brackets are done), Black JCwhitney carpet, of course, the black dash and door panels.

After that, I'll accent the door 'fur' with some sort of nice material and I may or may not decide to do some painting, I wanna try that Krylon Fusion crap since it's supposed to stick to plastic better. I got some sanding to do, tho.

BTW< has anyone messed with the headliner?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BTW< has anyone messed with the headliner?



I'm going to look into getting mine dyed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you should wrap your pillars in suede, i have seen that a few times and looks amazing.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

All I can say is that if you have a little cash, get it done professionally. I tried doing my former '99 Sentra SE myself...What a disaster!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^im assuming you then had it done pro? how much did it run you?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BTW< has anyone messed with the headliner?




yea.....me, it was done in black....looks pretty awesome.


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BTW< has anyone messed with the headliner?


yea...i redid mine with black velvet, looks pretty good, better than that grey fabric i had.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

You guys crack me up, you're such search nazi's. If I said I searched the forum, that means I used the search button and looked over the entire interior mods forum.

Aaaaaanyways... I like the idea of a carbon fiber look. But I think I might go gray in the doors. That sounds like it would be pretty clean. think my cousin works for Superior Auto Trim, I'll have to call him up and see what it would cost me. I really wanted to try it myself, but I think you guys have talked me out of it.

Anyone else have pics of their interior? I've seen 'squeezinSE's' up close (Matt's ride rocks), and the few other pics on here. You guys have some great ideas.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well here's mine with the new seats








and heres the dash


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

These are not the best pics....

Back of the rear seats and the rear door panel insert....









Door panel insert









Front seats and door insert










I have also had some of the trim wrapped as well. Pics of that will have to wait until May-ish...

EDIT: I found some more 

Old headunit









Steering wheel area...









PS2 mount









Front seat area / armrest









Rear seats w/ Corbeau head rest stiching









Another front seat area shot...









Rear floor bar









Front seats and armrest


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

does the floor bar do anything for you? they are pretty cheap, and if it helps out with chasse stiffness, i may look into one.

BTW. looks out standing.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Well don't let these ppl discourage you. You may do a really good job! I did mine last summer, and it's still holding on really well and I don't regret it. I would do it again (myself) if I did it over. I used black marine vinyl that looks like black leather, like $8 total for the fabric.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> does the floor bar do anything for you? they are pretty cheap, and if it helps out with chasse stiffness, i may look into one.
> 
> BTW. looks out standing.



It was reall hard to tell. I doubt it really added much, but for $100.00, I could not resist.


Thanks...it will look quite a bit different in a few months.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> i might have a pic of them on my site
> 
> here


what paint did you use to do the plastic trim


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I have a set for $50 with no switches, fits 95-97:


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

whats the diffrence between those and the ones for a 99


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

he switches won't fit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> he switches won't fit.


really? looks the same as mine, thats weird i didnt know there was a differance.


----------

